# Can I Breed....



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay let me start off by saying I in no way intend to actually breed these frogs. I'm just curious as to which types of darts are physically capable of breeding with eachother.
For example can I breed a leuc with an azu? 
Or a leuc with auratus?
I know all auratus morphs can breed with eachother (right?) even though it's HIGHLY frowned upon in the community
I'm just curious and couldn't find this info through my own searches


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes. Yes. Yes. 

Have a buddy that bred a vanzo and a veradero together... beautiful.

But dont do it.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Gocubs said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes.
> 
> Have a buddy that bred a vanzo and a veradero together... beautiful.
> 
> But dont do it.


Do you have a pic, I think that would be interesting.


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

I've seen Leuc/ Azureus combo and Azureus/ Auratis and they looked way less cool than I imagined. They were Franken-frogs with mismatching limbs and awkward patterns. 

I'd be curious to see if different genus like Phylobates can cross with Dendrobates. A Teribilis with a Tinc would be interesting to see...


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Tincs are pretty. I have yet to see a tinc cross that looked anything other than downright ugly. Tinc crosses are like the Yao Ming of the dart frog world.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

What male:female ratio would you guys recomend is best when keeping a trio of (or even 4) darts of the same species together for breeding purposes?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You aren't planning to try that, right?


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Trickishleaf said:


> Tincs are pretty. I have yet to see a tinc cross that looked anything other than downright ugly. Tinc crosses are like the Yao Ming of the dart frog world.



Lol. Couldn't help but laugh at this. Thanks.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

frogface said:


> You aren't planning to try that, right?


No I'm not. I'm just thinking of breeding one species (probably d. leucs)
I figured since I already started a breeding topic thread I'd post in it again instead of making a new one haha


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

lookitsadam said:


> No I'm not. I'm just thinking of breeding one species (probably d. leucs)
> I figured since I already started a breeding topic thread I'd post in it again instead of making a new one haha


For a trio of leucs, 2.1 
For 4 leucs, either 3.1 or 2.2
The reason I prefer male heavy groups of leucs is that the females sometimes eat each other's eggs, and having multiple males together encourages them to call in competition with one another, which usually leads to more breeding.
Bryan


----------

